# Sedum adolphii



## hunterk997 (Oct 11, 2013)

Is golden sedum safe for tortoises? It's other name is sedum adolphii. Also, is echeveria lime and chili safe? It kind of looks like hens and chicks, if it isn't that.


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 11, 2013)

I use this sedum for my Spider Tortoises. They are not big eaters, but they have been eating it for years now with no ill affect. Additionally, it is on zero toxic plant lists, and the Curator of Reptiles at the Knoxville Zoo recommended any plant in the Sedum genus.

Good luck


----------



## AnnV (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought there was at least one sedum that is toxic. 

Ann from CT


----------



## Mommy22boys (Oct 11, 2013)

Yvonne said sedum acre is the toxic one. At least in my post regarding my Russian 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## hunterk997 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mommy22boys said:


> Yvonne said sedum acre is the toxic one. At least in my post regarding my Russian
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app



Yeah, I went on thetortoisetable's plant book and it said all sedum are good except sedum arce. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## hunterk997 (Oct 11, 2013)

Does any one know about echeveria lime and chili? It kind of looks like hens and chicks. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 12, 2013)

Good stuff. I must have overlooked Sedum acre. Rest assured I will keep my eye open for that one on this lists and in the stores now.

Thank you guys


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 12, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> Does any one know about echeveria lime and chili? It kind of looks like hens and chicks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app



Chilli is a "no feed" the Echeveria lime I couldn't find a reference for. Check anything you are wondering about at the tortoisetable.org.uk. They have a fantastic database of edible plants for safe tort feeding.


----------



## hunterk997 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know about echeveria lime and chili? It kind of looks like hens and chicks.
> ...



When I said the echeveria lime and chili, I meant one plant, sorry for the confusion. I couldn't find it on the tortoise table so asked here, but then later found it in their safe plant book pdf thing. It's a type of hens and chicks, so it's safe to feed. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 15, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> Sh3wulf said:
> 
> 
> > hunterk997 said:
> ...



Oh good. Glad you found out. Love finding the safe foods and giving a variety


----------

